
Then the pro-slavery guy wrote a letter to the editor - justin66
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/media/they-wanted-to-hear-their-readers-opinions-then-the-pro-slavery-guy-wrote-a-letter-to-the-editor/2020/07/17/5208bd08-bf9d-11ea-9fdd-b7ac6b051dc8_story.html
======
Dahoon
Paywall.

